# Why can't Kurt Angle extend his legs?



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He has broken freakin' knees


----------



## CJD88 (Sep 1, 2016)

He really needs to go away, I'm sick of him already. Angle adds NOTHING to the show whatsoever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CJD88 said:


> He really needs to go away, I'm sick of him already. Angle adds NOTHING to the show whatsoever.


 :sit


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

CJD88 said:


> He really needs to go away, I'm sick of him already. Angle adds NOTHING to the show whatsoever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The thread title sounds like the start to a shitty joke.

'Hey hey! Hows about dis? Why can't Kurt extend his legs? Cos he stands at an angle! Hyuk hyuk it's the way I tell em!'

For real...er, no I don't know.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

CJD88 said:


> He really needs to go away, I'm sick of him already. Angle adds NOTHING to the show whatsoever.


Did Jinder Myballs give you a concussion too? :frown2:


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

The man has more broken bones than jackie chan.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

His body is beat up.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't be bumping old threads please, especially when there's a recent one on the exact same topic.


----------

